# Review: Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 20, 2014)

```
<p>Photozone.de has completed their review of the brand new Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II and they like it. They like it a lot.</p>
<p><strong>From Photozone.de

</strong><em>“The king is dead, long live the king! Seems as if Canon wanted to show the new mirrorless kids who is still the boss around. The Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 USM L IS was already good but the Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 USM L IS II is even better. Canon managed to improve the image sharpness substantially. The image center is now dead sharp and the borders and corners are easily very good at the mainstream settings. The very low amount of CAs (at and beyond 200mm) is highly impressive. The vignetting remains rather typical for a lens in this class, so you will be able to spot some light falloff at fully open aperture (300/400mm). Image distortions are well controlled. The quality of the bokeh is good although the best prime lenses continue to have an edge here. Bokeh fringing is not an issue due to the relatively small max. aperture.”  </em><strong><em><a href="http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff/896-canon100400f4556is2" target="_blank">Read the full review</a></em>

</strong></p>
<p><strong><strong><strong>Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II $2199: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1092632-REG/canon_9524b002_ef_100_400mm_f_4_5_5_6l_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA1004002U.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PF39PEY/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00PF39PEY&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=DR7JYMNZQZ4LVBHE" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></strong></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Dec 20, 2014)

No sample photos up yet in that review. Is there some sort of NDA that needs to expire first? It says that the sample images will be released next week.

I've never seen something like that before in a review.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 20, 2014)

I think it's been rushed out. They haven't tested it on crop yet, which they normally do.


----------



## candyman (Dec 20, 2014)

AlanF said:


> I think it's been rushed out. They haven't tested it on crop yet, which they normally do.


+1 Hope they test it with the 7D MKII


----------



## Khalai (Dec 20, 2014)

candyman said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's been rushed out. They haven't tested it on crop yet, which they normally do.
> ...



I'm afraid they won't  They are quite consistent about bodies, so I guess they'll still test it with 50D to be comparable with other reviews more accurately.


----------



## monkey44 (Dec 20, 2014)

Anyone that sticks this lens on a 7D2 will like it, a lot. This is 7D2 and 100-400 V.2 at 100% crop -- OOC jpeg.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 20, 2014)

monkey44 said:


> Anyone that sticks this lens on a 7D2 will like it, a lot. This is 7D2 and 100-400 V.2 at 100% crop -- OOC jpeg.



Some serious onions in that bokeh.

Thank you for this quick sample!


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Dec 21, 2014)

monkey44 said:


> Anyone that sticks this lens on a 7D2 will like it, a lot. This is 7D2 and 100-400 V.2 at 100% crop -- OOC jpeg.



Thanks for sharing this picture. Great color rendition and sharpness. Just some onion rings in the bokeh


----------



## monkey44 (Dec 21, 2014)

Not sure what that means, never heard that terms before "onions" ... altho, can see now why it gets the name.

Is this a defect in the lens ... should I worry about this?? Can someone comment on that?

At first, I thought it was water drops flying about, as the bird right behind it was flapping water all over while bathing ... here's another image illustrating that. And, none of the other shots that day have this in the image, only where water drops are flying around.

Will attach a couple more here -- one showing the bath, one a different bird, very clear on the water, THEN he dives in a takes a bath, slashing all over too, and no onion spots, just water drops in the air


----------



## weixing (Dec 21, 2014)

YuengLinger said:


> monkey44 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone that sticks this lens on a 7D2 will like it, a lot. This is 7D2 and 100-400 V.2 at 100% crop -- OOC jpeg.
> ...


Hi,
The onions is call "diffraction pattern" which will appear on bright pin point of light that is out of focus. Telescope user use the "diffraction pattern" generated at high magnification to judge the optics quality of their telescope... this is call "Star Test".

Have a nice day.


----------



## gotit (Dec 21, 2014)

Although the good reviews of the new 100-400 mkII, I hestitate and could not choose between the follwong combinations:
7dII + 100-400 mkii vs 5dIII + (new) sigma 150-600mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM C.
When you consider only Image Quality, what would be your favorite?


----------



## vkiran (Dec 21, 2014)

Got mine today ! looking forward to shooting with it. Feels nice and light.

Check out my daughter unboxing it: http://youtu.be/9SlTSlAb6p0

Leaving today for a round of safaris at Kaziranga National Park, Assam, India (http://www.assamtourism.gov.in/)


----------



## lion rock (Dec 21, 2014)

VKiran,
My heart nearly jumped when she tried to open the box from the back end, ripping the box!
But enjoy the lens, and take lots of photos at the safari!
-r


----------



## weixing (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi,


monkey44 said:


> Anyone that sticks this lens on a 7D2 will like it, a lot. This is 7D2 and 100-400 V.2 at 100% crop -- OOC jpeg.


 By the way, have you try using 7D2 + 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC?? 7D2 can only use center AF point at F8, but I was wondering can 7D2 use other AF points at 420mm F7.1 (100-400mm II @ 300mm + 1.4xTC)??

Have a nice day.


----------



## monkey44 (Dec 21, 2014)

weixing said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> monkey44 said:
> ...



I do have a 1.4x TC, I have not gotten to that point yet -- still playing the the 7D2 and lenses -- and comparing V.1 and V.2 -- but will shoot with TC shortly and let folks know my opinion of how it performs ... Seems we buy this great equipment around the holidays, then have NO time to shoot it. Hey dad, take me here, hay grampa take me there, and then Genie -- did you pick up 'XXX' for "YYY & ZZZ" yet !! All I want for Xmas is TIME to play with MY new toys --- Have a great holiday everyone ... M44 & Genie


----------



## srinathpreddy (Dec 21, 2014)

vkiran said:


> Got mine today ! looking forward to shooting with it. Feels nice and light.
> 
> Check out my daughter unboxing it: http://youtu.be/9SlTSlAb6p0
> 
> Leaving today for a round of safaris at Kaziranga National Park, Assam, India (http://www.assamtourism.gov.in/)



Looking forward to see some pics from your Safari...

To which body are you mating this lens with....


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Dec 21, 2014)

[/quote]
Seems we buy this great equipment around the holidays, then have NO time to shoot it. Hey dad, take me here, hay grampa take me there, and then Genie -- did you pick up 'XXX' for "YYY & ZZZ" yet !! All I want for Xmas is TIME to play with MY new toys --- Have a great holiday everyone ... M44 & Genie
[/quote]

LOL, not a grandpa yet, but do have 4 kids. Know exactly what you mean, in fact just got asked to make a sandwich while typing this. I have a 7DII in the house two days now, with 0 frames taken :-[ Finally going to head out with the gang to an old fort/park and will take the camera along. Have to combine duties


----------



## Omni Images (Dec 23, 2014)

My 100-400 II just arrived 20 mins ago.
It's early morning here and a very overcast rainy day.
The few shots I have taken in this low light seem great ... very slow shutter @400iso sharp images.
Focus is fast.
I have it on a 1Dmk4
Very happy camper just now ... yewww !!
I have a 1.4III and a 2xIII so will test them also.

1.4III .. focus is still fast in this low light...


----------

